# Weekly Journal for Data



## Fishgirl9 (Jan 4, 2015)

Week 1 (12/29/14-01/05/15) Highlights

Data was purchased from Pet Smart. He was chosen due to his bright yellow and named Garrett. He was purchased with 1 bottle of Betta H2O, a continter of Betta Food pellets by National Geographic, and a Beta Bowl kit. Garrett had not even been un packed from his shipping boxes with his brothers and sisters.
Once he was brought back to the office the fish bowl I had sat out for him was ready after some Betta H2O.
He was later moved to his betta bowl where he tried to eat the plant. He refused the food the first 24 hours, would bite then
spit out.
Friday when he still listless and losing that bright color I had his water checked. It was then that I learned that he needed a heater and a filter,
and that the food I bought him was not right for his size.
Put him back in the fish bowl with freash water change and a heater. Traded his food for flakes and he yumed it up.
Data spent his first 2 days alone for the weekend at the office.
Over the weekend bought 2.5 gal tank with filter, 3 plastic plants, 2 bags of aquarium beads, and a thermoiter. System was given a fishless cycle to test componates
and design layouts.
Monday morning Data still alive. He was super excited to see me and recoginized that I was his owner. He proceded to swim around his bowl and do laps. Ate some flakes while 
new tank was set up. Ran two hours of no fish in tank. Added Data after 10 minutes of his cup waiting for water to adjust.
Very happy fish.

Lunch time another single flake he did the cuteist thing. Flake got at the water stream, so Data swam vertial against the tide, leaped above water, caught the flake.

Also has learned head stands, he likes to sit right by the current of water verdicle for a minute, then get pulled. He then flairs up does a lap, and returns to the same spot for
does this 3 to 4 times. 

Ran the light since 10 AM. Shut it off at 6 PM.

This ends week one.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

It's great to hear he has a nice home! Generally it takes a few weeks for the filter to cycle, so you'll want to check the water daily and do water changes when ammonia is more than .25. 

You can get Tetra safe start which is bacteria to help the cycle along. Then you won't have to change water quite as often.

I look forward to hearing more about Data. Is he named for the Star Track character or the band?


----------

